# VIP 722K no connectivity with cable modem



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Having an interesting problem here with the local cable provider's internet connection. On 4 separate occasions we (RSP local office) installed 722k receivers and they will not connect. 
Many other devices on the network are operating properly, even got send status out of a 222k and a 211k from the same port on the router that we tried the 722k. Tried hardline CATV from the modem directly to the port on the receiver and still no go. 
I know we used to be able to connect to cable modems with the 722ks but here in the last month we haven't had a single one connect. CSRs of course are no help, local cable company (of course) told us where we could stick our receivers. Anybody else having a similar issue?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please provide the following information so I can submit a trouble report to our remote access department:

Internet service provider
Type service - cable or DSL
Make/Model of the router

Have you attempted to place the receiver in DMZ mode or enable UPnP on the router (your service provider can walk you through these setups). Please let me know. Thanks.



Wire Nut said:


> Having an interesting problem here with the local cable provider's internet connection. On 4 separate occasions we (RSP local office) installed 722k receivers and they will not connect.
> Many other devices on the network are operating properly, even got send status out of a 222k and a 211k from the same port on the router that we tried the 722k. Tried hardline CATV from the modem directly to the port on the receiver and still no go.
> I know we used to be able to connect to cable modems with the 722ks but here in the last month we haven't had a single one connect. CSRs of course are no help, local cable company (of course) told us where we could stick our receivers. Anybody else having a similar issue?


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Cable One is the ISP
It is a cable modem so yes, cable service
This has happened with multiple routers, to test this we have connected hard lines from the cable modem itself to the 722k and still no connection. Every time under network status it will show IP address, everything green yet not connected at the bottom of the screen. This issue has already been forwarded to tech chat by my FSM but I'm getting a little frustrated as yesterday I got a TC on a perfect install because her blockbuster was not working.

edit: I have been in contact with other offices in our service area, it seems this is only a problem in Twin Falls/Idaho Falls...


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

I know routers have DMZ mode, how do I put a 722k in DMZ?
This thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=132845
explains exactly what is happening on these 4 installations. We just rolled back to one of them today and still no go. Again, any other VIP receiver and yes even a hopper connected to the very same port will connect and send status, tells me there's definitely something wrong with the 722k/Cable One internet combination around here...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

To setup the DMZ mode of your router, you should contact your ISP. They can walk you through the steps for this feature.

To further assist you, I need the information I requested in post #2. Thanks.



Wire Nut said:


> I know routers have DMZ mode, how do I put a 722k in DMZ?
> This thread:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=132845
> explains exactly what is happening on these 4 installations. We just rolled back to one of them today and still no go. Again, any other VIP receiver and yes even a hopper connected to the very same port will connect and send status, tells me there's definitely something wrong with the 722k/Cable One internet combination around here...


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Please provide the following information so I can submit a trouble report to our remote access department:
> 
> Internet service provider
> Type service - cable or DSL
> Make/Model of the router


ISP: Cable One High Speed Internet
Type service: Cable
Make/Model of the router: SURFboard Docsis 3.0 cable modem SB6120 connected to D-Link Xtreme N Storage Router DIR-685

I have observed the same issue with the following modems:
Linksys BEFCMU10 Version 3
Motorola SB5100 
Arris Touchstone™ Telephony Modem TM502G


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

SO the only "routers" you have tried are the Linksys and the D-Link. You need to use the ethernet ports from the 722 DVR to the router (don't try anything fancy with the router, except enable uPNP) and have the router get an IP from the cable company (verify this with a PC connected to the router also). You may also need to reset the connection on the DVRs nightly (after it does its reboot). The coax cable from the cable company will do you ZERO good plugged into the DVR. The other possiblity is to use the Ethernet over powerline (HomePlug), but that would also require an adapter to plug into the router.

YOu also have to make sure that your DVR is getting valid IP, mask, GW and DNS information.


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

scooper said:


> The coax cable from the cable company will do you ZERO good plugged into the DVR.


Aw c'mon man, you're killing me here. 
<<< Not a novice despite post count.
I have tried many, many different routers. The router is not the issue. The cable modem (that-magic-box-that-turns-coax-into-ethernet) is not the issue. I have tried many of each on these systems. Any time we try to connect a 722k to Cable One internet through any medium, it will not recognize the connection. There are a total of 20 such installations floating around my service area right now. Any other VIP receiver model connects and sends status fine connected to the very same port on the modem OR router, if used.
Edit: In the past the 722k has always connected to Cable One with no difficulty. It seems they all stopped linking when the cable utility started selling the 50 meg connection speed, and right around the same time Dish released what I call the "DIY", or Hopper-style, version of the 722k setup. My mind is open to suggestions, but this seems like a compatibility issue with a recent download.
I will attempt to get pictures of the network status and diagnostic screens the next time one of these jobs pops up.


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Fixed!
Got 2 722K receivers connected through Cable internet provider in the last 2 days. Thanks a ton Ray, who knows how long this would have taken otherwise


----------

